# ??



## -JOE- (Jul 14, 2007)

whats the best popper? what are some good colors?


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

a scum frog popper is excellent in cover. if you don't need something weedless then a chug bug or a pop r will get it.stick with natural colors in clear water or something bright in stained water.if it is really muddy or at night i will throw black.


----------



## -JOE- (Jul 14, 2007)

what have you all tried besides scum for poppers?


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

What type of cover will you fishing? Up in Northern MN. We take a Johnson Silver spoon with platice frog legs on the hook. We rig the frog legs so the spoon sid is facing down. We then cast this combination into thick Lilly pads and pull it over the tops of the pads. The spoon give you the weight to get plenty of distance on your cast. We then fish it slow over the pads and fast over the pockets. Most of our striks come from pauses on top of the pads. The bass will come up and hit the lure to get it to fall through then hang on. It is an odd combination, but really fun to fish. If you are fishing vegitation just below the surface I have to agree with the Pop'R, chug bug, or even a jitterbug fished right as the sun is starting to set. Man I wish I was on the water right now! I can't wait for 5:00. Good luck.

Jim


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

Actually all popers will work. I prefer one that has rattles in it. At rest they, most of the time, will slide with the lure as it comes to rest giving it just a little extra sound that I think triggers strikes from following fish. My faves are Chugg buggs, Skitter pops, and hula popers. Though I have used many others these are ones I keep coming to. The lakes I fish have plenty of open areas where the weeds are just below the surface enough to get a poper through without getting snagged. A scum frog poper would be my choice for fishing over surface weeds.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Storm Chug bug :thumb:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Rapala Skitter Pop, frog color.


----------

